# Lights



## d3tained (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi all.

I have 100 liter tank ( 26 gal ) with 56 watts in total giving me 2.1 WPG.I use C02 aswell as liquid fertz.

Now my question is do have have to add more lights to this setup?The plants are grwoing ok.

What would you guys recommend?

Thank you!


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

I'd bump it up to 3.5WPG if you can.

2x55w from AH Supply would give you 110watts over 26 gallons = 4.23 WPG. It's a tad high, but if you have a strict regiment of dosing/fertilizing and with good CO2, I assume you'll be fine.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

That depends on weather you want to stay with low light plants or go with higher light plants. If your plans include adding medium/high light plants then increased light will be needed. I would stay under 4wpg and go with 90 to 100 watts of lighting.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

you can grow plenty of plants in that light if the lights have a good reflector like the AHSupply kits or T5HO with parabolic reflectors. If NO lights with the typical "reflector"...or lack of...then you will be a little limited. Youc an grow must, just won't have the bright colors in the colorful plants (they will be more green)


----------



## d3tained (Sep 21, 2006)

Thx all.

Well ive got no idea what my plants light requirments are.Yes i do have build in reflecters.I will read up on my plants and see what the requirements are and then ajust accordingly.THX ALL!


----------

